# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Kim

## Abi

*Kim's Game*
Next up to play, is Kim



*BOXES LEFT:*
* 4 *    7    15   18   19 

What box do you want as your own?

----------


## Kim

In true pinkbanana fashion, the number of essays that I have to do; 4.

----------


## Abi

What are the first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Kim

Umm, box 2. I can blame my mate if it has a high amount  :Lol:  

16, 22, 3 (Those mean nothing to me, and I'm not intending for them to now.)  :Rotfl:  

And box 10 (I can blame my mother if there's a high amount in it. I know, I'm lovely  :Lol:

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£75,000
Box 16: 1p
Box 22: Â£10
Box 3: Â£20,000
Box 10: Â£1000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Kim

Right, should I choose a different friend to go shopping with?! That was her birthday, and Â£75,000. Whey, falling out with someone who has a birthday on the 22nd actually did me some good. With the kindest regards, no deal.

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Kim

Boxes 5, 12 and 1. At risk of having another mate with a birthday that I shouldn't, lol.

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£10,000
Box 12: Â£3000
Box 1: Â£5000*



The banker is feeling good about your game. For now.

_Bankers Offer: Â£10,001_

Bigger than last time  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Kim

Woo, I love my mate Olivia now. It looks like he is, putting it up by Â£1; talk about rubbing it in. No deal.

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Kim

Boxes 14, 20 and 8...................

----------


## Abi

*Box 14: Â£250,000
Box 20: Â£15,000
Box 8: 50p*



_Bankers Offer: Â£8000 with added "hahaha!!"_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Kim

Oh, how lovely. Stick that haha where the sun doesn't shine, so that means I am left with no option but to no deal.

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Kim

17 (My cousin is for it if it's high. 
9
13

----------


## Abi

*Box 17: Â£5
Box 9: Â£250
Box 13: Â£35,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£12,001_

The Â£1 is very important  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Kim

Is the banker trying to tell me that I have Â£1 in my box, I wonder? Answers on a postcard please.  :Lol:  No deal.

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Kim

Boxes 7, 15 and 19...............

----------


## Abi

*Box 7: Â£50
Box 15: Â£750
Box 19: Â£100,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£14,001_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Kim

Change of tactics isn't doing me a lot of good, either. I was going to keep 19 then swap to it, but I changed tactics due to bad luck. As these tactics are not helping me, deal.

----------


## Abi

*Kim finishes with Â£14,001!!*

But was that the right decision, eh?

If you had carried on, what would you next 3 boxes have been?

----------


## CrazyLea

Why did she get 14,001 ... where did the 1p come from  :Lol:  Just as I thought I was getting this game  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abi

Its Â£1 actually, and the banker decided to give her Â£10,001 earlier, to beat her previous offer. Then decided to carry on the theme, as he's that genourous  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

I think I would have gone 6, 21, 11.

----------


## Kim

> Why did she get 14,001 ... where did the 1p come from  Just as I thought I was getting this game


I don't know Lea, but it means I beat you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

Only by a pound Kimmmm :P
and ohh right makes sense now Abs.. thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Box 6: Â£1
Box 21: 10p
Box 11: Â£100*



_Bankers Offer: Â£24,001_

Would you have dealt, or no dealt this offer?

----------


## Kim

No, but I would have swapped boxes.

----------


## Abi

Therefore you would have won...

*Â£500!*

Kind of hard to gadge this game.. If you had carried on, and not swapped, you would have had the Â£50k. But as you said you wouldn't have done that, you made a good decision. Though if you had hung on for one more round, you'd be that much higher up!!

But thats full of a lot of "What if's". Fact is, you got more then you would have done if you had carried on to the end, and swapped like you said you would have. So congrats for that!  :Cheer:

----------


## Kim

Yay! I really didn't want the choice between two of the boxes when I dealt, so when all the blues came out I thought if I'd have swapped I could have had the Â£50,000, because, as the game went on, it was seeming more and more like it was not my day.

----------


## Abbie

ooooooooo good game, when I read the round after you dealt I could hear Noel in my head saying that would of been the perfect round lol!

----------


## Kim

> ooooooooo good game, when I read the round after you dealt I could hear Noel in my head saying that would of been the perfect round lol!


So could I. I was like, argh; why am I always doing something and then wishing I hadn't? lol

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> ooooooooo good game, when I read the round after you dealt I could hear Noel in my head saying that would of been the perfect round lol!
> 
> 
> So could I. I was like, argh; why am I always doing something and then wishing I hadn't? lol


awwww, but at least you sold your box for more money than its worth, well the box you swapped

----------


## Pinkbanana

good game. good game....well done Kimbo  :Thumbsup:  

The drinks on you, as Ive got to save my grand for a rainy day!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

Nooo, no way; I need to save all of mine, Â£1 less and I would be drawing with Lea  :Lol:

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game  :Big Grin: 
- - - - - - - - - - - - -

----------

